
Ask HN: Where can I host a simple python app ? What pricing plan ? - malmsteen
Hello,<p>I have a very nice python algorithm which I think could be useful &#x2F; interesting for many people or projets.<p>I basically just need a simple interface, then to run the algorithm and give the results (think of the websites like online style transfer except that it&#x27;s even simpler because it&#x27;s not even a picture).<p>It could be a be bit computationally intensive in some cases and it could get some traction because i think it could be really interesting to a specific population, so it needs to be able to scale fast.<p>The thing is i&#x27;m basically broke.. I would have set up a private server but i can&#x27;t afford 400 dollars now. What would you recommend ? pythonanywhere ? amazon ? something else.<p>If it works well I also would like to put some ads on the website to make money &#x2F; create a pricing plan if people want to repeatedly use an algorithm beacuse it&#x27;s useful for them.<p>Thanks!
======
mjhea0
AWS Lambda is free for up to 1 million requests per month.
[https://aws.amazon.com/lambda/pricing/](https://aws.amazon.com/lambda/pricing/)

------
itamarst
google app engine has free quota, and can scale as needed.

